# NZCowboy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if he has gone back to NZ and if he has is he ok?


----------



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone know if he has gone back to NZ and if he has is he ok?


Know he left Egypt to the U.K. for awhile. From there not sure.

Have a good friend in N.Z. who I'm anxiously waiting to hear from. Will pass along any updates on the happenings in N.Z. (hopefully when) I hear from her.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

He was going from the Uk to NZ but don't know if he has as yet

My god daughter lives in Christchurch but she is ok..


----------



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad to hear your goddaughter is ok Maiden. Sure my friend is ok but her daughter lives in ChristChurch so hopefully she is ok.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone know if he has gone back to NZ and if he has is he ok?


yes i was wondering about NZ,
quite shocking about that earthquake.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,
It is touching to hear of everyones concern, we are fine, safe and still in London, and plan to head downunder to NZ at the end of March.
It is very difficult time for NZ and the people of Christchurch.
With my sister and her husband and two young childern and my brother living in Christchurch, Monday night(uk time) was a long night for me, as I just about to head to bed when I caught the breaking news of the earthquake in Chch, just after midnite. 
Spent the night watching it unfold on the internet and TV, and listening to NZ radio on the net. In the begining as unable to contact my sister or brother, as there was no communications from Chch, but was in contact with my parents in Invercargill, who informed me when they finally managed to make contact. 
My brother was first to make contact, his house was unaffected, and he was safe. It was longer to hear from my sister and her husband as they were working in central Chch and the childern were at home with the nanny in the suburb of Sumner when the quake struck. As she was unable to contact the nanny she headed to their home, but a 15minute drive took nearly 4 hours as bridges were out, roads were a mess but luckily she was in a 4wd. Her husband was unable to drive his vehicle(my SVU!!!) because of the rumble in the streets, and had ran to my sisters work, only to find my sister had left, so as he is a Dr, he headed to the hospital to assist. 
When my sister made it home she found two brick walls of there house had collapsed, but the childern were safe, the one year old was asleep at the time of the quake, and luckily the brick wall beside her cot, collapsed outwards. The 4 year old boy was playing in his room at the time, and nanny found him in his room bookcases, dressers shelves all toppled on the floor and him jumping on the bed saying more more!

The offical death toll is only 75 at the moment but it will rise as the rescue services aren't recovering bodies only searching for living.
A dark and sad day for New Zealand.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad to hear you and your family are safe... our thoughts are with the people of NZ xx


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry for those who lost their lives and loved ones in there.....

Glad both your families and yourself are all ok


----------

